# Euroferries about to launch???



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Well....

http://www.euroferries.co.uk/index.html?_ret_=return

Russell


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Do they actually say anywhere exactly WHICH August?

There have been rumours about them finally setting sail for ages now and it's always "soon".

Still waiting.........................


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Plenty of cyncics since jan 09.

More competition means either better prices or failiure for someone


Dave p


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Euroferries*

Hi

I have emailed TDC (Thanet District Council) to ask for more info.....

Standing by...

Russell

http://www.portoframsgate.co.uk/port.aspx


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

doesn't mention motorhomes - only combination of cars and luxury coaches.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Gate*

Where Else can you go to from Ramsgate these day?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ostend*

Hi

Ramsgate to Ostend operated by www.transeuropaferries.com - they were very cheap at one point but now hammer you if over 6.00 metres.

Russell


----------



## jimplim (Apr 29, 2008)

*euroferries (pending)*

8) I tried to use a fast ferry this year from Poole In my haste I didnt read the everso small print so when I arrived at the terminal they wouldnt
let me on cos, I was too heavy. So what does a luxury coach weigh in at? :wink:

JimPlim

today is like yesterday do it tomorrow.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: euroferries (pending)*



jimplim said:


> 8) I tried to use a fast ferry this year from Poole In my haste I didnt read the everso small print so when I arrived at the terminal they wouldnt
> let me on cos, I was too heavy. So what does a luxury coach weigh in at? :wink:
> 
> JimPlim
> ...


A good Point!


----------

